

Recession Tales - The Workplace Is Changing Forever - jamesbressi
http://www.walletpop.com/blog/2009/11/04/recession-tales-the-workplace-is-changing-forever/

======
Ixiaus
Gloom and doomers keep glooming and dooming because they can't see outside of
their valuing system.

Change is the only constant in the Universe. Anytime something no longer
changes into the same thing, people freak out because the majority of human
understanding has been erected around the idea that the Universe is a _static_
container in which material agents interact (which is false). Therefore,
people are afraid of change, otherwise known as: the un-known.

 _"When the 15 million unemployed Americans do find jobs again, they'll return
to a workplace that is likely to have grown accustomed to less pay for more
work, or at least working less hours in a week. The raises that were once part
of an annual employee review, if not entirely gone, will take years to get
back to where they were before the recession."_

This statement is silly and comes from a person that stands in a static place,
not a dynamic place; a place of lack rather than abundance. They haven't
allowed themselves to grow outside of their own valuing system and are
therefore stuck inside the old one continuing to observe and judge events from
within that system.

The alternate point of view, could be, that the workplace has changed for the
better and more Americans now value their personal time more than they had
before. As more jobs are created in the coming years, the employed will have a
greater sense of self-respect (something the author was not giving the
American workforce) that companies will be obliged to heed. Or, more Americans
now see the glass ceiling of working _for_ someone other than themselves and
realize they could very well start their own business, or provide their
services as a contractor/consultant...

Static thought is perishable because the system it is apart of evolves too
quickly for any-thing to not keep up. Dynamic thought allows growth and
evolution on the micro-personal level and the macro-social level; this
evolution is what creates recessions and booms.

The expansion of something is often seen as contraction because as "things"
fill up the bubble it appears to be a "boom", and once the bubble is popped
because it has reached capacity, it _expands_ and all the contents of that
bubble spill into the next larger bubble with more dispersion appearing to be
a "recession".

------
jamesbressi
Interesting article, but "forever" is silly as we all know that the economy
and issues related are cyclical and never go in one direction forever.

Look at this piece: "When the 15 million unemployed Americans do find jobs
again, they'll return to a workplace that is likely to have grown accustomed
to less pay for more work, or at least working less hours in a week. The
raises that were once part of an annual employee review, if not entirely gone,
will take years to get back to where they were before the recession."

Does the author really think so? When the economy rebounds and is bustling
again and employers are back to competing to hire talent, is this really going
to be a problem? Nope. In fact, in our current "crappy" economy, that is still
happening. Microsoft is trying to recruit people from Apple Stores, for their
own stores, and luring them with higher wages.

Just a thought. I will admit though that through these cycles, some things do
change in a direction that seems to go on much longer than cycle itself.

------
marknutter
I have a better title for this; one that doesn't require you read the article
at all: "The Workplace is Always Changing Forever"

